# Tennants rights / house contract questions



## GARYDAVIES (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi looking for anyone who can offer advice on the below -

Background info - since day one we have received hundreds of emails from
our landlord telling us how to run our lives, when to shut the gate, 
shut the windows, when my 2 year old son is not allowed to play in the 
garden, to clean the stairs, clean under my bed ( yes i have an email 
stating he looked under my beds) where to put things in the house, to 
change light bulbs etc etc and this is what we are aware of he, has 
interfered in our life since day one and has never left us alone.

We went away in November and gave him permission to come into the house to 
fix two things, he was seen entering our house several times not the 
two times as permission given.

On 20 December 2011 he sent us an email about renewing our contract, he 
asked us to renew the contract by making a 4+4 contract. We wanted to 
make this contract last year but he told us it was not Possibile. On 
the 16th January 2012 he then emailed saying he now wanted to cancel the 
contract, saying he now wanted us to leave at the end of this contract, 
15 march 2012, giving us only 2 months notice.

Questions:

Last year we asked for a 4+4 contract he said that this was not 
Possibile and so we have received two x one year transitionary 
contracts ( march 2010- march 2011 and then march 2011-march 2012) we 
have since heard that it is only Possibile to do 1x transitionary 
contract then it should have been the 4+4 contract which we requested, 
which would have given us the right to remain in this house for another 
4 years.

I have only ever received a copy of the first year contract, march 
2010-march 2011, I have never received a copy of the current march 
2011- march 2012 contract thus have never signed nor seen this 'current 
year' contract - I have heard this is illegal?

We do desperately want to leave and are currently actively looking for 
a house too but we can not find anything yet suitable.

At the same time we have stopped paying rent- he has three months rent 
in the form of a deposit which we know we will not receive any of it 
back because of the way he is - we will not see him out of pocket but 
we know we will not receive any of our deposit back if we do not do 
this.

So we want advice about the above, we want to leave but at the moment 
can not find anything suitable. He has already threatened us with 
eviction as we have not paid January's rent - I don't want to be 
homeless . . . .

Can you give advise on the above and the eviction process. We are a 
family on 3 with a 3 year old son.

Thanks much appreciated for any information given.


----------



## antb (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Gary,

Not sure about the legal process but my advice would be to go to an estate agents saying that you are looking for somewhere to rent or buy and explain your situation. They should know all the legal aspects.

Maybe you could "pretend" to be interested in one of their properties so they don't see you as a time waster?


----------

